
Show HN: Build chatbots in minutes - ecthiender
https://hasura.io/hub/chatbots
======
ecthiender
Hi! Hasura engineer here.

We’ve put together a bunch of chatbot boilerplates made by our (nascent)
community. This will help you save time as a developer because the boilerplate
has:

1) Sample code with APIs/callbacks wired up

2) Connected to database APIs to store state

3) Instant git-push to deploy on a free Hasura cluster with an SSL-enabled
domain

Do check it out and let us know what other kinds of boilerplates you’d like to
see!

